# New to Fortis, is my Fortis real or fake?



## tuanbo91 (Jan 12, 2016)

:--(

Hi all,


I need help to authenticate my Flieger Watch. I've just purchased it and noticed that watch didn't mentioned in any webpage when I try to Google it. The case back has 595.22.158.2. I've seen some other pics of this watch with different ID (595.22.158.1) on Google Images and seen it with transparent back case. 

I'm not sure if my watch is fake or real. Any help would be great. Sorry for crappy 6 years old smartphone's camera quality.


Thank you so much!


----------



## tuanbo91 (Jan 12, 2016)

forums.watchuseek.com/f251/nobody-done-show-us-your-fortis-yet-83832-post504909.html#post504909

found post #17 look the same.


----------



## Autobot1985 (Jul 4, 2011)

As far as I can tell it's gen. I don't think they have made a replica fortis watch. Everything on it looks legit to me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks legit to me. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

its the real deal, actually bought the same one for my father in the past and my best friend owned that model as well but in matte finish.

great classic Fortis Pilot Pro

congrats


----------



## Spyvito (Jul 15, 2014)

Looks like a winner


----------



## tuanbo91 (Jan 12, 2016)

cuckoo4watches said:


> its the real deal, actually bought the same one for my father in the past and my best friend owned that model as well but in matte finish.
> 
> great classic Fortis Pilot Pro
> 
> congrats


Thanks a lot, I'm really love this watch 

P/s: 400 bucks is a kind of good deal also?


----------



## rdb84 (Nov 11, 2012)

tuanbo91 said:


> Thanks a lot, I'm really love this watch
> 
> P/s: 400 bucks is a kind of good deal also?


Decent deal, although it is difficult to tell what shape the movement is in without analyzing it (ie might need a service in the future).


----------



## bcbcbck (Mar 21, 2015)

Authentic to me. Is there fake Fortis? I have not seen fake Fortis so far.


----------



## IndyChrono (Jan 31, 2014)

I think you're safe to assume given the replica bandits don't bother much with the Fortis brand (if at all). Congrats!


----------



## akajack (Aug 15, 2015)

Fortis watches have been faked so much and for so long that Fortis had to devote two pages (146-147) in their 176 page anniversary book to specifically address the subject.

http://www.fortis-watches.com/upload/Jubliaeumsbuch/FORTIS-100-Years-Jubilee-Book.pdf


----------



## diablogt (Oct 11, 2009)

No one make replica of sub 1000-2000 watch brand. It looks great. Enjoy your watch.


----------



## diablogt (Oct 11, 2009)

akajack said:


> Fortis watches have been faked so much and for so long that Fortis had to devote two pages (146-147) in their 176 page anniversary book to specifically address the subject.
> 
> http://www.fortis-watches.com/upload/Jubliaeumsbuch/FORTIS-100-Years-Jubilee-Book.pdf


 The fake watches showed there look horrible and will be easy to spot. Its not even high quality replica.


----------



## MtnMan63 (Jul 4, 2020)

Someone told me my Fortis B-47 big black was a fake Chinese made watch after reading my glowing revue posted after purchase. I paid $775 with the luxurious display case and it has been working super since March, 2020. Maybe this person is jealous? I also removed the caseback and Fortis and other markings, jewels etc were on the inner moving parts.


----------



## MtnMan63 (Jul 4, 2020)

How do I post photos for the Fortis? Just found it. Looks real to me?


----------

